# Linki - YouTube, avi, tutoriale, dokumentacja... oraz inne.

## soban_

Ciekawe, badz przydatne linkie czasami nie do konca zwiazane z tematyka linuxa (Gentoo):

Polskie podreczniki zwiazane z Gentoo, bardziej, badz czesciej przydatne  - moze troche mniej filmowe, ale przydatne: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ <- podrecznik Gentoo 

Grafika: 

www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xorg-config.xml <- Xorg 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml <- Nvidia 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/ati-faq.xml < - ATI 

Dzwiek: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/alsa-guide.xml <- ALSA 

Srodowiska graficzne: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml <- KDE 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/gnome-config.xml <- Gnome 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/xfce-config.xml <- XFCE4 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/fluxbox-config.xml <- Fluxbox 

Inne: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/kernel-upgrade.xml <- Aktualizacja kernela 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml <- Lokalizacja 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml <- UTF-8 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/overlays/userguide.xml <- Layman 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/openrc-migration.xml <- Baselayout-2 i OpenRC 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/power-management-guide.xml <- Zarzadzanie zasilaniem 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/quick-samba-howto.xml <- Konfiguracja Samba3, CUPS i ClamAV 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/home-router-howto.xml <- Konfiguracja routera 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/java.xml <- Java 

Pomoc: 

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/pl/gdp/doc/doc-tipsntricks.xml <- Tworzenie dokumentacji 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/bugzilla-howto.xml <- Zglaszanie bledow 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/list.xml <- calosc  :Smile: 

Zmienilem temat na (linki) chyba ze ktos ma inna propozycje? Bo ten temat juz chyba umarl: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-333843.html

Jak o czyms zapomnialem waznym, to dajcie znac.

Jesli posiadacie ciekawe filmiki/linki badz tutoriale - to mysle ze fajnie byloby tutaj je zebrac (zwiazane z linuxem, bezpieczenstwem lub po prostu ciekawe).

----------

## acei

Kiedyś trafiłem na tutorial w naszym rodzimym języku do instalacji gentoo ze stage3. Miał chyba z 10 części. Gościu opowiadał czasami straszne głupoty, ale jak ktoś chce obejrzeć proszę bardzo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9YtC3ud8fC0

----------

## soban_

http://www.uw-team.org/ - swietny kurs PHP zrobiony przez uw-team, podziekowania dla unknow, na ich stronie znajdziemy serie viedoartow:

 *Quote:*   

> Błedy w PHP
> 
> Linux
> 
> Kurs PHP
> ...

 

Mysle ze kazdy moze cos znalezc interesujacego.

Jesli kogos interesuje robienie grafiki 3D np w linuxe to polecam kurs blender'a - http://www.max3d.pl/tutorial.php?id=93 .

----------

## matt1366613

Witam.

Myślę, że jeśli wątek ma mieć rację bytu to należałoby się zgłosić z prośbą o przyklejenie go.

Żeby nie było tak do końca nie na temat: http://www.offensive-security.com/backtrack-tutorials.php

Kilka sampli tutorialów dotyczących offensive security i backtracka.

----------

## soban_

Ciekawe filmiki, lub zwiazane z linuxem, bezpieczenstwem itp:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5frj2No_nc - troche sztuczek karcianych z odrobina milej muzyki,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uk2sPl_Z7ZU - jak namalowac Mona Lise w 2h i 30 min uzywajac painta,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoQb8vb4blA - poczatki breakdance,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwxFwyJgWjM - troche z dzialu bezpieczenstwa za co nie ponosze odpowiedzialnosci,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ - jesli znajomi narzekaja ze linux to tylko sama linnia polecen i ze windows napewno jest ladniejszy.

Co do przyklejenia to czemu nie?

----------

## Bialy

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ciekawe, badz przydatne linkie czasami nie do konca zwiazane z tematyka linuxa (Gentoo):
> 
> Polskie podreczniki zwiazane z Gentoo, bardziej, badz czesciej przydatne  - moze troche mniej filmowe, ale przydatne: 
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/ <- podrecznik Gentoo 
> ...

 

Patrząc na to nasuwa mi się tylko jedna myśl:

http://www.gentoo.org i po co się rozdrabniać?

----------

## soban_

Wazniejsze chcialem zebrac, ale jednak chyba zostane przy filmach  :Wink: 

----------

## Pryka

Czy nie było czasem ciekawej dokumentacji na gentoo.org odnośnie hdparm?? Coś chyba kiedyś widziałem a teraz nie mogę znaleźć jakoś...

----------

## soban_

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Hdparm o to chodzilo, czy szukasz czegos po polskiemu?

----------

## Pryka

No właśnie w tym sęk, że chyba widziałem to na gentoo.org, ale może to mi się coś pokićkało

----------

## soban_

To moze pare osob zaciekawic:

http://lumd.linux.pl/wyklady.php - wyklady zwiazane z Gentoo.

http://osnews.pl/linux-komendy-ktore-uszkodza-twoj-komputer/ - oraz czego nie nalezy robic  :Wink: 

http://www.mimuw.edu.pl/~kubica/sop/ - [Systemy Operacyjne] troche materialow z mojej uczelni.

----------

## soban_

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Portage_SQLite_Cache - ostatnio cos ciekawego podeslal mi Tytanick, dzieki temu znacznie szybciej chodzi wyszukiwanie (emerge -s) i mam wrazenie - ze emerge szybciej liczy.

----------

## Pryka

To ja podziękuję, wystarczy mi FF na SQLite... który działa... jak wiadome

----------

## soban_

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> To ja podziękuję, wystarczy mi FF na SQLite... który działa... jak wiadome

 

Szczerze to nie wiem jak dziala na FF, zwlaszcza ze uzywam roznych przegladarek (Opera/Chromium/FF) - naprawde w roznej kolejnosci. Jednak "emerge -s" mi przyspieszylo - zapuscilem tez rekompilacje calego systemu, poniewaz chce sprawdzic czy jesli zbuduje nowego cache na tej zasadzie, to czy dzialanie emerge bedzie przyspieszone. Bardzo mozliwe ze masz racje, iz to wcale nie przyspieszy dzialania portage :-) - jednak chce to przetestowac i byc moze komus sie przyda.

Jedyne co moge napewno stwierdzic to wyszukiwanie dziala w bardzo szybki sposob po tej operacji, w zasadzie nie widze roznicy pomiedzy eix'em. Oczywiscie wole uzywac eix'a, jednak jesli emerge -s (wyszukiwanie) uleglo znacznemu przyspieszeniu, to zastanawiam sie czy calosc nie zwiekszy swojej predkosci.

----------

## Pryka

Give it a try, i podziel się obserwacjami  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

Przy eix-syn czy emerge --sync na pewno szybciej wykonuje sie pod koniec "updating portage cache". Jesli zas chodzi o instalacje pakietow czy upgrade systemu to emerge pracuje w podobny sposob (gdy instaluje pakiety liczy tyle samo) - a jesli jest jakas roznica, to bardzo znikoma ktorej nie jestem w stanie zauwazyc :-).

----------

